# Black Cat Polish Company



## bottle_girl (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi all.  I have a bottle that I'd love to know a little more about.  Here it is:

 BLACK CAT POLISH CO
 BUFFALSO N Y

 4 3/4" inches tall - 1870-1890s (the seam ends halfway up the neck).



 It's a smoky-clear color.  When I got it, it was grey-black and full of dirt and junk, and I cleaned it up nicely.  When I bought it for 3.00 at an antique mall, it had the original cork with the metal nail (or something) in it, and a black chunk (of something?) was in the bottom.  I looked up info on the bottle and all I found was a small article about the Black Cat Polish Company producing shoe and oven polish, and a warning to look up for replicas.  Any info would be nice, thanks.

 Bottle Girl







 Picture reduced in  size - Admin


----------

